# Another EOS Video



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

Follow the link but click on EOS after the new R32








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2197519


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Another EOS Video (VW Spyder)*

Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Another EOS Video (flubber)*

Thanks "Michael B" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Another EOS Video (VW Spyder)*

Bumping this because it looks like not a lot of people have seen it, and I think it's still some of the best Eos video out there (and there are some cute women, too).
It's not on the Volkswagen Spain front page anymore, but you can go to this link:
http://emosites.volkswagen.de/IAA_2005/index.html?culture=es-ES
When the popup comes up, click on "Destacados". When the Eos photo appears, click on the movie camera icon in the circle in the upper left.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*New Website Video*

There's new Eos video on the German Volkswagen site. Features both intertor and exterior 360 degree views.

http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html


----------



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: New Website Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: New Website Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_There's new Eos video on the German Volkswagen site. Features both intertor and exterior 360 degree views.

Thanks, this gives a good idea of what the car will look like "in person."


----------



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

Is that some kind of cell phone holder built in on the interior view? To the right of the radio stuff.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Ghetto Gamer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto Gamer* »_Is that some kind of cell phone holder built in on the interior view? To the right of the radio stuff.

Yes, maybe a Bluetooth option.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Yes, maybe a Bluetooth option.


So far, there's no bluetooth option on the German pre-orders. But then again, no secondary heater either (and the VW reps I talked to said the Eos they drove had it installed). For safety's sake I put it on my order form. Let's see what happens.
And yes, the thingy to the right of the radio unit is a cell phone cradle. You need an adapter for your cell phone (of which there are only a limited number of models supported) in order to use the steering wheel buttons to command your phone. Coming from the other thread, that's why I like the Passat cockpit. It has a space for a ten digit keyboard which to use to dial via bluetooth. I hope the Eos gets this option too (maybe instead of the ash tray)


_Modified by JML at 5:01 AM 12-30-2005_


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Another EOS Video (VW Spyder)*

hey, can you send me some info about your club? i went to your website, but how does one affiliate? my friend and i are huge vw heads. he's in a vanagon club in the nw. i'm from oregon but just moved to socal for work. any info would be cool. thanks! 
[email protected]


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_So far, there's no bluetooth option on the German pre-orders.

You're right, the German web configurator also only shows "cell phone preparation", not Bluetooth specifically.
A lot of cars have Bluetooth support without providing a keyboard, though. Works great with voice dialing; you just need the pickup/hangup button on the steering wheel.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
You're right, the German web configurator also only shows "cell phone preparation", not Bluetooth specifically.
A lot of cars have Bluetooth support without providing a keyboard, though. Works great with voice dialing; you just need the pickup/hangup button on the steering wheel.

Problem with VW is, they love things complicated. The cradles for the phones access the phone through its interface port (that's why so few phones are suppored. See the VW accessories page for details). The fun of the VW concept is that either through interface or bluetooth access, the phone provides information such as your phonebook for the car to use. So, at least in the bluetooth version, the car accesses your SIM card information, which, for example lets you speed-dial your phonebook with the steering wheel buttons. The phone kit also includes a hands-free setup with microphones in the A-pillar and utilizing the sound system's speakers (including mute for radio/pause for CD when making/receiving a call).


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*New Video*

I'm not sure if this has been posted before, but there's a nice Eos video on a British website which is a slightly modified version of the Video on auto-motor-und-sport.de, anyway there's a little more footage with the top up...I think the Eos looks better with the top up anyway, and I'd buy it if it were just a coupe. There's also a touch of Vauxhall retractible hardtop action, which looks remarkibly similar to the Volvo C70 top. Maybe they are all Webasto? The Windows media version worked better for me, although I prefer Real. I like the music too, contemporary. Last thing we need is to hear some old broke down band like the Rolling Stones in the background. 
http://www.autocar.co.uk/popup...17867# 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:28 AM 3-25-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: New Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

AFAIK Vauxhall/Opel and Volvo use a Webasto three-piece setup, while Volkswagen uses a five-piece one.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: New Video (JML)*

I wonder why GM would partner with Websato for their Vauxhall and Opel brands, but partner with Karmann with the Pontiac G6. On second thought, very little that GM does makes any sense.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: New Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I wonder why GM would partner with Websato for their Vauxhall and Opel brands, but partner with Karmann with the Pontiac G6.

I read an article about Webasto that said they were focussed on Europe first and then Japan as they grow their convertible top business. They just started to look for design wins in the US in the last year or so, and probably weren't an option in the US when the G6 was being planned.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Midnight Blue Eos Video*

Slow lately eh? Really this is one of the nicest Eos Videos I've seen. It is a Midnight Blue Eos from a Czech website. Its 2 minutes long and large size..It takes a few minutes to load even with a cable connection. I just don't understand why most of the display models have the cheap/ugly headlights, they really do affect the appearance of the Eos significantly.

http://news.auto.cz/?article=4834 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:04 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Midnight Blue Eos Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Man that's a cool video.







I can't wait to get my Eos, even though I still haven't decided on the colour. I like both the eismeer and the midnight blue.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Midnight Blue Eos Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Nice find on the video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I agree with you on the headlights, I just hope the directional Xenons are available in a package or stand alone, I don't need to get the VR6 in this car, but I will if thats only way to get certain things (Nappa leather interior, Xenons...)


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Yes, maybe a Bluetooth option.









Cant you get that hunk of plastic for all current dubs (A4 golf/jetta/beetle, b5.5 passat, b6 passat and the A5 jetta) in the drivergear?


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

I could be wrong but from what I calculated from the konfigurator on the german VW site, the eos would be in the low $20's. That would be very surprising.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Volkswagen Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen Golf* »_I could be wrong but from what I calculated from the konfigurator on the german VW site, the eos would be in the low $20's. That would be very surprising.

I figured the base EOS would be about 2000 to 4000 over the base GTI .. I could be wrong but I hope I am right


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Seat control*

I ran across an obscure Eos video which overall is not much new, but...there is a high mounted power seat control seen/used for electronically moving the seats for access to the rear, so its worth checking out. Its a USA spec car with amber front sidemarkers and 18 inch "Chicago" rims on the silver car. Also note the pull strap on the seat by the headrest.
http://www.ourmedia.org/node/132219 

There's also one on Google with no musical soundtrack that allows you to hear the top latching closed.
http://video.google.com/videop...n+eos 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:13 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Seat control (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

^ Thanks for the links!


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (flubber)*

Question. What's with the radio in the picture?

_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*

That's probably the Euro spec Nav/radio system. If you go to the German website you'll find there's about 5 radio choices, we won't have that many though. The best is the Japan market Nav/radio system...i've seen it in the MK5 R32, just can't recall where.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:03 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The radio in the picture abouve is neither the RCD 300, nor the RCD 500 or the RNS MFD navigation system. Interestingly, the system in the picture is the RNS 300 entry level nav system from the Golf that isn't even offered on the German spec Eos. Yes, I am aware I sound like a tech geek.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*

I don't think you sound like a geek, however if you look at the Konfigurator you'll notice that infotainment options fall under 2 categories, either "Navigation" or "Radiosysteme". The base model Nav RNS 300 is very much offered in the German spec Eos, and it costs $1250 euros.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Yes, there it is. Elusive little thing. Got obscured under all the pictures from the other systems. My bad.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*

There's now some Eos micromovies on the German site, they appear to be geared towards mobile phones. Anybody have any luck getting these things to work?
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I found another French language video review. In typical French style, its heavy on odd camera angles, zooms and rotations that are enough to make you seasick watching. I suppose its supposed to be artful but I'm unimpressed, at least this French crew isn't filling the car up with fugly chicks like the last group of Frenchies.
http://www.01men.com/afpt/essa....html 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:45 AM 6-11-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here's yet another French video. Its in multiple parts that automatically load one after another. The video is bookended with Goodyear runflat propaganda. The video shows that the top can be raised and lowered with the optional Windschott in place. I wonder why the French are cornering the maket with online videos at this point?
http://www.caradisiac.tv/le_ma...2&i=2 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:08 PM 6-18-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I found a nice German video to break up the monotony and boredom, but it can be a little tempermental so you may have to reload it. Its much better than those French videos, they were starting to give me a headache. Its a eismeer blue car.
http://www.kabeleins.ch/auto/v...05072 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:53 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here's the motorweek video that was on a few weeks ago, its not a review, just more of a first look.
http://www.cars.com/go/video/m...ional 
And here's the Motorweek full review from November 06.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbt5cBfSr1I


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:11 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (JML)*

very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: New Website Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here's a short homemade video of a silver Eos on a highway. I think its from the Netherlands.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...20eos 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:14 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: New Website Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Suddenly there's alot of pay-to-view Eos videos on Google videos. Can somebody hack that?
http://video.google.com/videos...n+eos


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Website Video (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

what the crap.. 1.99 per video. Who do they think they are Itunes? lol... I wonder if I can get these off bittorrent.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Website Video (aflaedge)*

Here is another from VWAG...
http://www.vwvortex.com/video/eos1.mov


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: New Website Video ([email protected])*

Here's a decent french video of a silver car with a woman doing the evaluation. There's a small part illustrating the attachment of the windschott. The pictures are worth looking at too.
http://www.linternaute.com/aut...shtml


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here's another video of the top in motion. About the only reason I posted it is because its got Avignon rims that you don't see very often.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...20eos 

Then there's a similar top function video of a good looking eismeer blue car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...20eos



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:45 AM 12-31-2006_


----------



## luvthevw (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here is a video i found that i havent seen before. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...nroof


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (luvthevw)*

I'm gonna have to vote for a nice relaxing video. Its (relatively) high resolution too. Scroll down to Eos.
http://magazin.autoscout24.de/...t.asp 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:37 PM 8-9-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Cnet now has an interesting video review. Its one of the better executed video reviews I've seen. Notice when the reviewer starts talking about the ipod adaptor he does not understand how the armrest works.

http://reviews.cnet.com/2007_V....html


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

For those who don't know, there's a fun little website called the "Internet Movie Car Database" and it tracks automotive appearances in movies and on TV. There's a few entries for the Eos.
http://www.imcdb.org/vehicles....l=Eos 
Youtube has piles of BBC Top Gear content, but I can't seem to find the episode shown. Does anybody have a link to it?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

These videos were so good, I need a cigarette....


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

I recently placed the order for my Thunder Blue Eos (Sport Pkg, 6-spd Manual, Black Leather). I've been very impressed with the amount of information covering a wide range of topics in this site. I'd like to thank everyone for sharing your experiences and I look forward to showing off my Eos when it arrives.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (avi8tor)*

Dwight,
Welcome to the forum, and congrats on your order. I see you have a Honda del Sol. I had a 1993 and loved that car. It was actually the first (and only) car ever I kept beyond warranty and kept it as a second car up to 150,000 miles. Thinking back, this was the first CSC, not the Eos, although I had to manually remove the hardtop and put it in the trunk. I can tell you I am having even more enjoyment with the Eos and hope the same will be true for you.
Bruce


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Youtube has piles of BBC Top Gear content, but I can't seem to find the episode shown. Does anybody have a link to it?









I was able to find it by guessing that the story was really about the Nissan Micra CC on the left (the pink car):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRbIc2xRavc
It's a funny video to watch (the Nissan is named "the most embarassing car in the whole of human history"), but the Eos is just there among a bunch of other convertibles. They don't talk about it, at least not in the clip included at the URL above.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (flubber)*

This video just kicks ass up and down the block. There are 3 VW's shown on a race track, first a GTI, then a R32 then a Eos 3.2 at 5:24 into the video. The sound is just outrageous, and the fools driving are laughing like little girls.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkC7f28Al5I




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:27 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

ANyone got a new link for the Top Gear video. I have been looking everywhere for a topgear or fifth gear video review of the car. Those are the 2 main car shows I follow


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (slitko)*

Here is a lnk o the Fifth Gear Road Test ... it's quite old. Hope it's what you want?
http://fifthgear.five.tv/jsp/5...5&y=8


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (slitko)*

.......... and here is the only Top Gear I could find. Again quite old!
http://www.topgear.com/drives/E8/RR/


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (ravennarocket)*

Yeah I have read those mate just wanted to see the actual video reviews


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I paid for the fifth gear review a while back.. i like those dudes... he gave it fair review.. i also like their editiong of the video montage... very slick.. 
Funny you can find many of their videos on yoru tube, but not the one for the Eos..


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

here's their 2007 audi TT review... nice mix of humor... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R0M2QN7HMI

heh.. here's an older DB9 review... I love his reaction to the engine sound!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPapAJdy6II
crap, this just gets better and better... here's a rEview of the gentley continental convertable where he tortures these poor girls!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKy50VQOx4A



_Modified by archiea at 5:49 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*

LOL!! The last video is the best!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (wkc)*

Here's a interesting German language video comparing the 3.2L Eos against the Volvo C70 and the 325i convertible. The Eos spanks the other 2 off the road.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2qg-RlBZOY


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Yeah Baby!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Here's a interesting German language video comparing the 3.2L Eos against the Volvo C70 and the 325i convertible. The Eos spanks the other 2 off the road.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2qg-RlBZOY


That was a good video. I have a friend looking at buying the C70 soon. It was good seeing the comparison.


----------

